# Where to wade



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

I usually hunt this time of year, and dont start to fish again till the weather warms up. But, im doing more fishing then regular and just wanted to know where are some decent spots around Texas City or Galveston i could wade this time of year?

I usually wade near dollar point or SLP, but im looking to switch it up.

Thanks in advance.



Homer


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get the Hot Spots wade map. Lots of red places to go try. When you figure it out we would Alllllllll like to know too. Lol.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

find some mud, shell, and salt (hard to do right now) and they'll be there


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Sick*

I think i will be sick next wednesday. Saltwater therapy will be the only cure, hopefully i'll get on them.

Homer


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Swan Lake - learn to navigate close by and leave the boat. Not during Speckmasters though. LOL


----------

